

Show HN: Roarsoft Mage Quest – My friend handcrafted this game alone - geoprimitive
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.roarsoft.magequest

======
cryvolt
lovely effects !

------
arsemik
addictive

------
wetcarpet
wow nice game

------
gara_gara
nice!

